# Odys win 10 duos



## Winduser (24. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute, 
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. 
Habe mir letztens ein neues Tablet gekauft und möchte statt windows 10  (oder wenigstens nebenher) lieber eine Linux distribution drauf hauen. Ob ubuntu, mint oder kali weiß ich noch nicht. 
Mein Problem ist das liebe UEFI und das ich damit keinen live stick gestartet bekomme. Auch wenn ich ein USB Laufwerk anschließe kann ich zumindest die kali Distri nicht starten. Ich kann zwar die Shell aufrufen, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich über die Shell befehlen kann auf den Stick zu booten. 
Wenn ich den Stick als boot Medium auswähle startet er trotzdem einfach win 10. 
Habt ihr noch Ideen? Auf meinem normalen BIOS Rechnern hatte ich nie Probleme mit den DVDs oder Sticks. 
Habe auch schon verschiedene Programme zum USB Stick erstellen probiert. Zum Beispiel Lili USB und unetbootin. Alles mit dem selben Ergebniss. 

Schonmal danke für Anregungen und Tipps und noch einen sonnigen Sonntag! 
Gruß Winduser 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2016)

Ja Linux und Tablets sind noch recht problematisch.
Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?

Wie sieht denn die Shell genau aus?


----------



## Winduser (24. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab auch ein Acer iconia w500 und dank des x86 Prozessors war es sehr einfach. Aber das uefi ist glaube ich hier der Störenfried. Ich habe natürlich Quickstart raus gemacht und werde morgen vormittag noch Bilder vom BIOS und der Shell posten. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2016)

Ja das Hauptproblem ist das UEFI, insbesondere wenn es eine 32Bit Version ist. 

Die werden von 64 Bit Kerneln wohl erst später wirklich unterstützt. (Siehe den Links in meinem Thread #5)


----------



## fotoman (24. Juli 2016)

@Winduser
hast Du denn schon versucht, ob Du überhaupt vom USB-Stick oder USB-DVD-Rom booten kannst? Ich habe mit meinem Asus VivoTab Note 8 (32 Bit UEFI) regelmäßig das Problem, die richtigen HW-Tasten beim Einschalten/Booten zu drücken, um von CD zu booten. Einfach nur eine bootfähige CD genügt dort nicht (ebenso bei einem anderen 32 Bit UEFI Tablet).


----------



## Winduser (24. Juli 2016)

Ja also wenn ich beim einschalten die leiser taste drücke darf ich auswählen was ich booten möchte. Example 
Windows boot loader, 
Uefi USB Stick "a"  USB stick "a"  uefi shell und setup 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2016)

Dann hast du aber keine Linux-Shell, sondern nur eine vom UEFI. Da weiß ich nicht, was es alles an Befehlen gibt.
Hier wäre aber eine Liste: UEFI Shell


----------



## Winduser (25. Juli 2016)

also hier sind die Screen shots. ich habe jetzt nicht dasgefühl das was Falsch eingestellt ist, trotzdem wird immer nur win 10 gestartet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleines Update:
Habe heute mein USB DVD Laufwerk von HP angeschlossen. das Ding musste über einen 2.te USB Port mit Energie versorgt werden. sprich über ein USB Netzstecker. aber trotzdem, egal ob im BIOS eingestellt oder über die Einschalt und leiser Tasten Kombination ausgewählt es startet immer nur WIn10. ich frage mich ob im Windows auch irgendwo ein Sicherheitsschalter ist. habt ihr noch Irgendwelche Ideen? ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Winduser (28. Juli 2016)

Also ein klein wenig weiter bin ich jetzt. 
was mir wohl gefehlt hat war im Verzeichniss /EFI/BOOT/ eine datei (für mein x32 UEFI) nähmlich bootia32.efi während für 64 Bit Uefis eine BOOTX64.efi vorhanden war.
jetzt startet der stick aber immernoch nicht das Live system, bzw die ISO bei der ich aussuchen kann ob Live, Install oder ähnliches sondern nur die GRUB.
angeblich muss ich jetzt nur wie bei dieser Anleitung How to EFI install Kali Linux [Archive] - Kali Linux Forums eine cfg vom Grub erstellen.
bleibe aber wieder an der Grub hängen. muss ich für meine spezifikationen die von mir erstellte cfg Datei verändern?  

# /dev/fd0 (fd0)
# /dev/sda (hd0)
# /dev/sdb2 (hd1,2)
# /dev/sda3 (hd0,3)
also ich habe in meinem Tablet eine SSD, eine Micro SD und den Stick auf dem das Image ist von dem ich booten will. wenn ich ihn über die UEFI Shell suche dann wird er als fs3 blk3 adressiert. soll ich was ändern?


----------



## Namaker (28. Juli 2016)

Du hast vor, Kali zu installieren? Davon ist abzuraten, sofern man nicht genau weiß, was man tut. Die Distro ist nicht für den täglichen Gebrauch bestimmt!


----------



## Winduser (28. Juli 2016)

Was meinst du mit täglicher gebrauch? 
Und wieso soll man nicht damit herum experimentieren dürfen? Du schreibst deinen Beitrag das man meinen könnte ich würde  meinen Prozessor braten wenn ich einen falschen Befehl eingebe. 
Ausserdem wurmt es mich riesig das ich diese Version nicht zum laufen kriege. Bei der ubuntu Version hat der Trick mit bootia32.EFI geklappt. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2016)

Kali ist ja eher für Pen-Tests o.ä. gedacht. 

Würde auch eher Ubuntu installieren. Falls du die entsprechenden Hacking-Tools brauchst. sollten die sich ja auch dort nachinstallieren lassen.


----------



## Winduser (29. Juli 2016)

Aber penetration testing möchte ich trainieren. Deswegen versuche ich überhaupt erst Kali zu installieren. Nicht wegen dem netten background pic. 
Wenn Kali schon alle Tools an Board hat macht es für mich keinen Sinn erst mal ubuntu zu installieren und danach alle Tools einzeln nach zu installieren.


----------



## Winduser (31. Juli 2016)

Weiterer Nachtrag, nachdem ich viel rum probiert habe mit den bootia32.Efi konnte ich dann ins grub Auswahl Menü kommen. (wo man auswählen kann ob man live booten oder installieren will) dort kam bei jeder Auswahl die Fehler Meldung das die Datei linuxefi und initrdefi fehlen. Nach längerer Suche kam irgendwo der Tipp die Dateien linuxefi in Linux und initrdefi in initrd umzubenennen. Beide Namen findet man in der selbst erstellten grub config.  Hoffe ich konnte noch anderen helfen. 
Noch ein kleiner Tipp, auf dem odys fehlen mindestens der touch Treiber und der wlan Treiber. Aber zumindest installieren kann man Kali auf dem odys 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

